#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > HEPOS-Προβολικά Συστήματα >  > > >  >  >  Έλεγχοι ακρίβειας HEPOS

## giorgosv

Καλησπέρα,
όντας χρήστης του Hepos για περίπου 1 μήνα έχω κάνει διάφορες αποτυπώσεις με base-rover αλλα και σκέτο rover με επίλυση εκ των υστέρων από VRS ή μόνιμο σταθμο του Hepos.

Έχω αφήσει τον δέκτη (sokkia gsr1700 csx) σε 2 τριγωνομετρικά προς το παρόν για να τσεκάρω την ακρίβεια μετασχηματισμού απο το σύστημα του  HEPOS στο ΕΓΣΑ'87.

Η πρώτη μου απόπειρα ήταν επιτυχής και πήρα μια ακρίβεια της τάξης των 5-6cm οριζοντιογραφικά και περίπου +-1m υψομετρικά χρησιμοποιώντας το EGM2008. Και η δεύτερη απόπειρα ήταν σωστή με απόκλιση 5 cm οριζοντιογραφικά και +-1m υψομετρικά.

Γενικά έχετε κάνει κάποιους αντίστοιχους ελέγχους;Με τι αποτελέσματα;

Ας γίνει μια κουβέντα να δούμε τι παίζει γενικότερα..

----------


## spiderman

Μία φορά έκανα έλεγχο τριγωνομετρικού πρόσφατα επειδή ήτανε εντός του αγροτεμαχίου το βάθρο (promark 100-χρήση hepos VRS) 3,8cm σε σχέση με την τιμή του ΓΥΣ. Πάντως κατά τη γνώμη μου οι συντεταγμένες των βάθρων σίγουρα δεν ισχύουν καθώς από τη δεκαετία του 80 που στήθηκαν μέχρι σήμερα έχουν οπωσδήποτε μετακινηθεί κάποια εκατοστά λόγω τεκτονικών και άλλων δυνάμεων.

----------


## AL_X

Οκ , παρόλα αυτά έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί προκειμένου να "στηθούν " οι σταθμοί της εκάστοτε εταιρείας  ...

----------

